# Being a neurotic video game and cartoon obsessed, socially awkward nerd isn't all bad



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Who is also terrible with women matters (read: *ZERO* success with the "fairer" sex) who is relatively masochistic (which may be a good thing for the more "powerful ladies), who has no real mark-able talents, who is psychologically "whack" and whose only true redeeming factor is his black skin, is not that bad.
I'll repeat for effect :*It's NOT THAT BAD!*

Sure I've got a lot of problems, sure I suck socially and are weak mentally and emotionally with 90% of the world, but I'm a good guy. Even if I am not, I am just gonna keep sucking at all of the things I suck at and be perfectly happy in the process!

It helps me out too! The positives are:

1. That since I suck so much, I don't really judge others who suck, as they are in my position. I accept them as they are.

2. Since everyone thinks I am socially awkward anyways, I can say what I wish without feeling embarrassed. Since everything I say gets reverted back to me being insulted anyways, I've kinda built a resistance to it.

3. Humour. Due, to my awkwardness, loads of people think that I have a good sense of humour, If they are laughing with me or AT me is a question I can't answer.

4.Open mindedness- Since 90% of my views are met with opposition (because they are wrong), I can easily change my mind about something in light of new information.

5. Potential (or lack thereof): I'm pretty low on the "socially amazing" chart. That means I could rise like never before! Or I could easily fall and no one (including me) would really care.

6. Vocabulary: Apparently, all of my video gaming and cartoon watching has given me a weird vocabulary and a pseudo-formal vocab).

6.Reputation/Losses: It's easy for me to "try" out new things, because I universally suck at most things anyways. So when (not if) I do suck at said thing, people laugh, that's it. I have nothing to lose: I could say that a girl has "well-shapen" breasts and hips that are amazing for lovemaking and bearing children right in her face, and have the social self deprecating logic that I have to justify my decisions. Of course, I will probably be insulted (or potentially arrested depending on how it is), but I feel that being able to so this anyways is a positive in itself.

To quote my essay, I am:


WTFAust said:


> * the very mind where darkness becomes light, good becomes evil, and where God himself could not possibly decipher the intricate codes of my imagination! This is me! This is WTFAust&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;I can't ride a bike. I've never learned to swim. I have never even had a female companion whom I could call my "girlfriend". That makes me feel bad. But I know that there will be a time when I do have a girlfriend, when I can go swimming, and when I can ride a bike with my friends. That is what makes me happy. And that is all that matters. *


So even if I must fall, or become the most pathetic nerd in a 10 mile radius, I'll be fine! I'll just do what I always do: suck eternally! It's gotten me this far, so I MUST be doing something right!


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah I especially agree with the vocabulary thing. I have learned a lot more from video games than you would think.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Uranium said:


> Yeah I especially agree with the vocabulary thing. I have learned a lot more from video games than you would think.


And they all said video games would rot your mind!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

_I think _being obsessed with cartoons and video games probably means that you have an interesting personality.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> _I think _being obsessed with cartoons and video games probably means that you have an interesting personality.


Let's hope the rest of society agrees with you


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

This is unsettling. Not many people view the Positive Thinking section. I feel as if we should make some pseudo threads for advertising the positive thinking forum.
Like ones such as:

*"Let's all go to Positive Thinking!
"Let's all go to Positive Thinking!"
"Let's all go to Positive Thinking, 
And get ourselves a treat!"*

Who's with me!?


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

neurotic video game and cartoon obsessed, socially awkward nerd---> sounds like the perfect man to me


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

WTFAust said:


> This is unsettling. Not many people view the Positive Thinking section. I feel as if we should make some pseudo threads for advertising the positive thinking forum.
> Like ones such as:
> 
> *"Let's all go to Positive Thinking!
> ...


Let's go invade the frustration section!! :boogie


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Pialicious88 said:


> neurotic video game and cartoon obsessed, socially awkward nerd---> sounds like the perfect man to me


A physically attractive woman who thinks I am the perfect man to her---> sounds like the perfect woman to me.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Let's go invade the frustration section!! :boogie


Nah. That's impossible. The negativity of that place will destroy ALL that oppose it: I should know, I'm like 0.01% of that negativity! Although, I have only seen a couple of people who are more negative than me, and that is kind of scary.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Look on the bright side folks. When we die, regardless of whether you are socially awkward or the president of the United States, our bodies decompose. We are infested by worms, insects and bacteria. It doesn't matter how popular you were in life, we all have the same fate. (Taking cremation out of the equation)

Say OP, I never learned how to ride a bike or swim either. You're not the only one out there who hasn't. And it doesn't bother me one bit. One day I will learn how to do both of these out of necessity, but currently I am focusing on adding a bit of muscle to my body. In fact when it comes to swimming I couldn't even float, I'd just sink to the bottom despite doing everything exactly as it was supposed to be done, so I gave up after a while when I was a kid. As for biking, never tried to learn.

OP, does your cartoon obsession include Anime? Been getting in to Japanese cartoons a lot lately. Not the well known Animes, mostly underground stuff. Can't stomach stuff like Nauruto and Bleach. Whenever I tried watching either I developed diarrheah. It's no coincidence.

There's women out there for both of us. They're just harder to find.

They're all on SAS hiding. <.< >.>

Find you a socially awkward shy girl. They're awesome, and unless they're a shallow **** won't care that you're socially awkward because she is too!


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> Look on the bright side folks. When we die, regardless of whether you are socially awkward or the president of the United States, our bodies decompose. We are infested by worms, insects and bacteria. It doesn't matter how popular you were in life, we all have the same fate. (Taking cremation out of the equation)
> 
> Say OP, I never learned how to ride a bike or swim either. You're not the only one out there who hasn't. And it doesn't bother me one bit. One day I will learn how to do both of these out of necessity, but currently I am focusing on adding a bit of muscle to my body. In fact when it comes to swimming I couldn't even float, I'd just sink to the bottom despite doing everything exactly as it was supposed to be done, so I gave up after a while when I was a kid. As for biking, never tried to learn.
> 
> ...


Yup. 80% of my life has been Shounen Anime. I also read manga too. I thank God everyday that it exists: I would probably go insane without something to make my mind wander off to.
But on the girl thing, you are absolutely right. Most humans on earth are douchebags, so I really want to cherish the ones that aren't.

Did you really get diarrhea from watching Naruto and Bleach? Sorry, but that would have been pretty funny lol. I love those animes, but they aren't my favourites.

I _can_ swim if I ABSOLUTELY must (like shark chasing me must), and with biking I just suck at balance and mental discipline to actually try improving balance to learn how to ride.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> Yup. 80% of my life has been Shounen Anime. I also read manga too. I thank God everyday that it exists: I would probably go insane without something to make my mind wander off to.
> But on the girl thing, you are absolutely right. Most humans on earth are douchebags, so I really want to cherish the ones that aren't.
> 
> Did you really get diarrhea from watching Naruto and Bleach? Sorry, but that would have been pretty funny lol. I love those animes, but they aren't my favourites.
> ...


Yeah, my ex gf had me watch Bleach with her and I just sat there trying to hold in poo until eventually I told her to pause it so I can take a massive crap. Then I had terrible diarrhea all night.

You should've seen me on the stationary bikes at the gym I go to to warm up. First time I used it I kept loosing my footing on the peddle causing it to collide in to leg. :| Should probably just stick to the weights.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

BasedGod said:


> Yeah, my ex gf had me watch Bleach with her and I just sat there trying to hold in poo until eventually I told her to pause it so I can take a massive crap. Then I had terrible diarrhea all night.
> 
> You should've seen me on the stationary bikes at the gym I go to to warm up. First time I used it I kept loosing my footing on the peddle causing it to collide in to leg. :| Should probably just stick to the weights.


That sounds unlucky. Nothing has ever physically phazed me like that.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Gran Turismo taught me how to drive. No traffic violations yet.

City building strategy games taught me how to micro manage my finances.

The Sims taught me how to not be a stereotypical jerk when getting the ladies.

RPGs helped fuel creativity and conversation topics when talking to people.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> That sounds unlucky. Nothing has ever physically phazed me like that.


Nah man the correlation obviously indicates causation. Anybody well versed in logic understands that.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Gran Turismo taught me how to drive. No traffic violations yet.
> 
> City building strategy games taught me how to micro manage my finances.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Video games are, contrary to popular belief, a GODSEND to self learners.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

GTA taught me how to do drive bys on police officers with my homies.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

And Pokemon taught me that capturing animals and slavedriving them by having them do everything I say and battling them in underground battle arenas for money at 10 years old is cool.

Wait a minute...


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> 2. Since everyone thinks I am socially awkward anyways, I can say what I wish without feeling embarrassed. Since everything I say gets reverted back to me being insulted anyways, I've kinda built a resistance to it.
> 
> 3. Humour. Due, to my awkwardness, loads of people think that I have a good sense of humour, If they are laughing with me or AT me is a question I can't answer.
> 
> ...


I'm going to keep this in mind when I go back to Korea. One of the biggest things I have to get over is the fear of being laughed at--it stops me from talking to people a lot and speaking Korean more.

Thanks for posting this ^^


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

BasedGod said:


> *Yeah, my ex gf had me watch Bleach with her and I just sat there trying to hold in poo until eventually I told her to pause it so I can take a massive crap.* Then I had terrible diarrhea all night.
> 
> You should've seen me on the stationary bikes at the gym I go to to warm up. First time I used it I kept loosing my footing on the peddle causing it to collide in to leg. :| Should probably just stick to the weights.


thanks man i was eating


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Pialicious88 said:


> thanks man i was eating


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Phoenix Rising said:


> I'm going to keep this in mind when I go back to Korea. One of the biggest things I have to get over is the fear of being laughed at--it stops me from talking to people a lot and speaking Korean more.
> 
> Thanks for posting this ^^


Your welcome!
Although, despite this, there are VERY FEW people who can humiliate themselves whilst everyone else is, and still smile about it (I'm probably one of the only people who can do this at HALF the desired efficiency). So I think you should probably try to accept yourself positively, not negatively/ apathetically like I did.

Then again, maybe you are one of the few people I am talking about.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> And Pokemon taught me that capturing animals and slavedriving them by having them do everything I say and battling them in underground battle arenas for money at 10 years old is cool.
> 
> Wait a minute...


I learned how to read when playing Pokemon. I was practically retarded in school and that's what helped me out. Videogames.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

beshino said:


> I learned how to read when playing Pokemon. I was practically retarded in school and that's what helped me out. Videogames.


Exactly. I HATE it when people say that good video games rot your mind (none of that crappy v-tech stuff): they teach you a TONLOAD of things!


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

WTFAust said:


> Exactly. I HATE it when people say that good video games rot your mind (none of that crappy v-tech stuff): they teach you a TONLOAD of things!


Depends on the game. fps games.. nah. Games like Zelda or some other puzzle game could get your brain going. Rpg games are cool since it's basically like a moving story. So yeah..


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

beshino said:


> Depends on the game. fps games.. nah. Games like Zelda or some other puzzle game could get your brain going. Rpg games are cool since it's basically like a moving story. So yeah..


Really? I feel that FPS's teach you reaction time skills, and multitasking. RPG's teach you money management, micro management, and for the most part, the benefits of teamwork.
Fighting games can teach you how to fight (if you are super strong)
I still prefer RPG's to FPS's though. But I prefer fighting games to RPG's.


----------

